# Storing canned foods in a root cellar



## cedarguy

Hi all Ive been reading here for awhile and getting some good info and thought I would fire a question out. I am going to build a root cellar soon and at this point ive decided to use concrete block walls and a poured arched ceiling. I will have a low vent for cool air intake and a high vent for warm air exaust and hope to have @ 4' of earth on top. I have researched and some folks talk about condensation on the ceiling. My concern is the condensation dripping on my canned foods and high humidity level rusting my lids. Do you think there would be enough condensation to worry about this and if so what are some good options?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jsriley5

I have heard of melting parfin wax in a double boiler and dipping canned goods to rust proof the cans. But I find in my so far limited canned goods that I can usually rotate them out before it would likely be a problem. If I was using cans of dehydrated stuff (and I will be at some point) I would be using the parfin dip to help make sure they don't try to rust on me in the 20 or more years they can expect to be stored.

that idea and a few others here.
http://stealthsurvival.blogspot.com/2008/11/food-storage-tips-preventing-corrosion.html


----------



## hiwall

Rusting cans can certainly be a concern in your situation. But it will not happen over night so I would just inspect often in the first year. If you have an arched ceiling any condensation should run down the walls.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

if you are going to have that much humidity, you probably will have vegetable storage problems as well ....


----------



## goshengirl

IlliniWarrior said:


> if you are going to have that much humidity, you probably will have vegetable storage problems as well ....


True....

The higher your arch, the more likely the condensation won't drip, but will run down your walls.

Also, you could stock up on old bin lids to put over the food items most likely to be dripped on. Then monitor the situation.


----------



## cnsper

It sounds to me like you are building a vault and not a root cellar. Is this thing buried? Secondly you will more than likely not need the lower vent so make sure that you have the ability to close it off. The last thing is that the floor needs to remain dirt. The coolness or warmth will come up from the floor. Unless you make that thing perfectly air tight it will not condensate. As long as there is a little air movement. What most likely is the problem is that they did not seal the concrete on the outside before they buried it and the water is seeping through from the top or walls. Concrete is not impermeable and must be sealed to keep water out. Now if you want some of the best concrete sealer in the world, I would use Wakefield MFG. It is made in Tennessee and is awesome. you can even color it if you want. It is distributed by SouthernStainandSeal.com and those guys are very helpful with any questions that you have.


----------



## Caribou

If you have condensation on the walls and ceiling then you may well have condensation on the cans. The paraffin trick should do the trick. You might also consider large plastic containers with tight lids. Add desiccant to the container before you close it. The desiccant can be reconstituted in an oven once a year or as necessary.

If you will also be storing home canned food you might want to consider the Tattler canning lids. These are a plastic lid and, like the glass jars, are not subject to corrosion. 

I have also seen large desiccant containers that are sold for wintering boats. This might help with your condensation problem throughout the unit. You can find these at marine stores and catalogs. 

Bulk desiccant can also be easily found on the internet. Buy a large amount of the desiccant. Buy some of the indicating desiccant so you know when to reconstitute all of it.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Whether or not you will have condensation problems depends on the soil moisture, temperature difference from inside to outside, and how much humidity you have in your air. 
In our area we often have to add water to keep humidity high enough for proper storage of root vegetables and condensation is very rare.
It is good that you are considering this while still in the planning stage because there are things you can do to make your root cellar suited to the intended use. Root cellars can be excellent for canned goods because they should have an even temperature and no direct sunlight, perfect for maximizing shelf life.
If you are concerned about condensation I would make certain to have good drainage around the cellar, sealing it as mentioned, and also back-filling with sand and gravel as necessary. I recommend a gravel or stone floor but dirt is ok too. Plan on keeping the root vegetables in bins of some kind in case you need to raise moisture levels without making the entire cellar damp. You must be planning some kind of shelving for the jars so it should be easy to just add a cover for any potential drips.


----------



## kappydell

YES! I stored my canned goods in a root cellar for 20 years, and had lots of rust problems until I discovered that wiping the cans down with a light coating of mineral oil (get it at wal mart pharmacy, over the counter) prevents it. It does attract dush though, so before opening any cans with a can opener (if you have to pierce the top, that is) wipe it off well. Without that precaution the cans would rust in 3 years. With the wipe down, I went 6 years, not a sign of rust yet...!

The cool conditions in a root cellar do extend storage times nicely, thank you. 

I tried waxing the cans, but with handling, the wax chipped and rust started where it was chipped or cracked. The mineral oil worked so much better.

As far as no condensation in a non air-tight cellar, I had plendy, and my cellar was far from air tight being built in 1896. I just live in an area with normally humid summers. Now if your cellar is in a very dry climate I might risk not protecting the cans.


----------



## hiwall

For a larger area (like your cellar), you can hang up a cloth or permeable bag of Calcium chloride with a plastic bucket under it. The Calcium chloride will draw out the moisture and some will drip in the bucket. As it works it is self-sacrificing so the bag will get smaller. Calcium chloride is commonly available in northern areas where it is used to melt ice.

Note: kappydell that is an excellent idea!!


----------



## cedarguy

Alot of great points and ideas. It sure is handy to have found this site with so much experience and knowledge. Thanks.


----------



## DJgang

jsriley5 said:


> I have heard of melting parfin wax in a double boiler and dipping canned goods to rust proof the cans. But I find in my so far limited canned goods that I can usually rotate them out before it would likely be a problem. If I was using cans of dehydrated stuff (and I will be at some point) I would be using the parfin dip to help make sure they don't try to rust on me in the 20 or more years they can expect to be stored.
> 
> that idea and a few others here.
> http://stealthsurvival.blogspot.com/2008/11/food-storage-tips-preventing-corrosion.html


I have a friend who does this, especially with her canned tuna and salmon.


----------

